# DirecTv - Epic Win Commerical - With mini-giraffe



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Love the mini-giraffe.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I still want a mini giraffe! :lol:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> I still want a mini giraffe! :lol:


You should visit the farm then.

http://www.petitelapgiraffe.com/


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice fake-up. The site and whole idea.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Great news!! I am #47852 on the waiting list for one!! Shouldn't be long now....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Dang, I calculated mine wouldn't be ready for about 30,000 years...Hopefully they increase their breeding stock


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Love the mini-giraffe...you can keep the guy in the chair... :lol:


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm seriously considering buying this, but it is $61 after shipping.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/67198182/opulence-i-has-it


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I am only #5275 on the waiting list, but I got on yesterday.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is my number just signed up 63,376


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Calling this commercial an "Epic Win" pretty much defines over exaggeration.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Calling this commercial an "Epic Win" pretty much defines over exaggeration.


Do you not realize that's the whole idea and name of the video?

Opulence:
1. Wealth; affluence.
2. Great abundance; profusion.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I rather have the gold DirecTv remote in the commercial ("Opulence, I Has It")


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

did you notice the giraffe movie on the wall in front of the treadmill? Genius!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Love the mini-giraffe...you can keep the guy in the chair... :lol:


You and sigma1914 can argue over the giraffe. I'll take the two girls.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

I demand this guy in the commerical do a ad with Charlie Sheen in it.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I would put my chances of getting the girls or the mini giraffe at slim and none.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I rather have the gold DirecTv remote in the commercial ("Opulence, I Has It")


There is little problem - how many bars of gold was on that plate ? Could that girl move it so easy as we saw? And what weight of gold DTV remote will be ?



Spoiler



Too many fake things. Everything there is a big fake.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> There is little problem - how many bars of gold was on that plate ? Could that girl move it so easy as we saw? And what weight of gold DTV remote will be ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly you didn't watch the Epic Win commercial or you would have known that they work out enough to not bother with the weight.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> There is little problem - how many bars of gold was on that plate ? Could that girl move it so easy as we saw? And what weight of gold DTV remote will be ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good thing you used spoiler tags because I was just wondering how realistic the commercial was.  Glad that's cleared up.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Still think they should give out little stuffed petite lap giraffes as loyalty gifts.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> You and sigma1914 can argue over the giraffe. I'll take the two girls.


I just saw the commercial again a few minutes ago and more carefully observed the two gals. They're the most fake thing in the commercial. 

I'd still take the mini-giraffe.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

No Pain, No Pain


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ladannen said:


> I'm seriously considering buying this, but it is $61 after shipping.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/67198182/opulence-i-has-it


It wouldn't be opulent if it were cheaper. Plus, these giraffes are in short supply. It's hard to find enough of them to stuff.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> It's hard to find enough of them to stuff.


They don't really need to stuff them. They only need to announce that the stuffing will be coming soon.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

harsh said:


> They don't really need to stuff them. They only need to announce that the stuffing will be coming soon.


Better than the alternative. Dish would either be sued or run out of the money needed to do the stuffing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> They don't really need to stuff them. They only need to announce that the stuffing will be coming soon.


Which would inevitably be followed by Dish offering a cheaper giraffe (which would likely be stuffed with toxic waste)...causing a lawsuit in the future for copyright infringment...that would finally be dropped after the true Dish giraffe content was revealed.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

harsh said:


> They don't really need to stuff them. They only need to announce that the stuffing will be coming soon.


Leave it to Captain E* to make a snarky comment.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

braven said:


> Leave it to Captain E* to make a snarky comment.


While snarky, it was kinda humorous.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

harsh said:


> They don't really need to stuff them. They only need to announce that the stuffing will be coming soon.


I'm sure a flat giraffe would be upsetting however having the giraffe in your home but not being able to look at it due to a dispute would be worse.


----------



## bemenaker (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.funtocollect.com/mwahgiraffessaltandpeppershakers.html

My fiancee just bought these.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> While snarky, it was kinda humorous.


Yeah not really.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Which would inevitably be followed by Dish offering a cheaper giraffe (which would likely be stuffed with toxic waste)...causing a lawsuit in the future for copyright infringment...that would finally be dropped after the true Dish giraffe content was revealed.


Maybe with Dish, you hunt your own. I read that a Radio Shack is offering a free gun when you sign up for Dish service.


----------



## Arkapigdiesel (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish DirecTV would spend a fraction of their marketing money on training their CSR's. You know, so they might be able to distinguishing the difference between their a$$ and their elbow.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> Maybe with Dish, you hunt your own. I read that a Radio Shack is offering a free gun when you sign up for Dish service.


If you did read that article, they're mentioned same deal for new DTV subscribers soon.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Saw this commercial again this weekend -- and I don't remember the body builder being in it originally (thinking back to when I saw it first last year). Is this part new or am I misremembering?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"ATARI" said:


> Saw this commercial again this weekend -- and I don't remember the body builder being in it originally (thinking back to when I saw it first last year). Is this part new or am I misremembering?


This is the second one. Not sure when it started.


----------



## SaLance (Apr 4, 2011)

Arkapigdiesel said:


> I wish DirecTV would spend a fraction of their marketing money on training their CSR's. You know, so they might be able to distinguishing the difference between their a$$ and their elbow.


Some of them do know thier own anatomy, just the ones who don't are so far gone they make a lasting impression


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I just want to know where they got that Small Teeny Tiny Min Giraffe???

Must have taken alot of Special Breeding!!! :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

richierich said:


> I just want to know where they got that Small Teeny Tiny Min Giraffe???
> 
> Must have taken alot of Special Breeding!!! :lol:


See Post #3


----------

